# Forgot to cash in Venetian voucher...Free to anyone who wants



## NTHC (Aug 2, 2008)

I was cleaning out my briefcase this weekend after a vacation and found an $18 ticket from the Venetian Resort from a trip back in April that I forgot to cash out.  We won't be heading back to Vegas for awhile so I will gladly mail this to anyone who wants it.

Call my cell and give me your address and I will mail this to you.

Thanks,
Cindy
xxx xxx xxxx

ps...sorry guys, I didn't forget to cash out the big one...lol!


----------



## Karen G (Aug 2, 2008)

I left you a voicemail & I'd be happy to take it off your hands!


----------



## NTHC (Aug 2, 2008)

I was on a call with a taker when you called Karen.  
Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## Karen G (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the offer anyway.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 2, 2008)

Hope the person isn't disappointed, but it probably isn't any good anymore.  They have a very short shelf life, generally 30-90 days maximum...

Fern


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 4, 2008)

Since NTHC has found someone who want the tix, I edited her cell number so it wouldn't be available to scammers.


----------

